# Another Hopeful for an Italian Passport



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

I am new to this site and found it a wonderful source of information. 
I have a simple question. My Italian mother was born in Italy in 1920 and she became a naturalized citizen in her own right -- she acquired/"derived" citizenship through her parents when they naturalized and renounced their citizenship in 1935. My mother was a minor at that time. Would it be worth pursuing? I was born in the 1950’s (yeah I’m Old) 
Thank you for reading my post!


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

When her parents naturalized, your mother was age 15 and still a minor so she was naturalized with them (actions of the parents affected the minor children). This means your mother lost her Italian citizenship and was no longer Italian when you were born and did not pass Italian citizenship to you. Unless your father is also Italian and you could use his line, you do not have a viable case for Italian citizenship.


----------



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

Italia-Mx said:


> When her parents naturalized, your mother was age 15 and still a minor so she was naturalized with them (actions of the parents affected the minor children). This means your mother lost her Italian citizenship and was no longer Italian when you were born and did not pass Italian citizenship to you. Unless your father is also Italian and you could use his line, you do not have a viable case for Italian citizenship.


Thank you for your quick reply! I was leaning to your answer but needed to hear it. I guess I will try a visa with retirement in mind. I read some posts and that seems a good way to stay Italy. I will probably try to find a agency to help out. 

Has anyone used an agency to guide them through the process of elective residency? Is there a recommended agency that someone has uses?

Thank you! 👶🏼


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You can only apply for a visa at the Italian consulate which has jurisdiction for the state you live in. I don't know of any agency that gets involved in visas.


----------

